# Fondriest still in business ?



## Fondriest7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if Fondriest is still in business ? I have been getting the runaround from Fondriest direct in Colorado since November. The paint started to peel off the front of the head tube and i was told this should not be a problem to replace the frameset.I have also tried to call Fondriest in Italy and the phone just rings and also they never reply to e-mails i send. Any ideas ?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Fondriest7 said:


> Does anyone know if Fondriest is still in business ? I have been getting the runaround from Fondriest direct in Colorado since November. The paint started to peel off the front of the head tube and i was told this should not be a problem to replace the frameset.I have also tried to call Fondriest in Italy and the phone just rings and also they never reply to e-mails i send. Any ideas ?


That's a shame... I've noticed that the US company that used to sell them and had their own site is gone. The main Italian based site is still up but a lot info. is missing or marked as "coming soon". I assume you did call them when they would be open in their time zone so I don't know. This all sounds fishy so I wonder what's going on with them. It would be a shame if they folded because I like their frames. I'll be watching to see how this unfolds and what is revealed. Good luck.


----------



## topcarb (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry for showing up a little late to the party...

Im sadly in the middle of a warranty issue with my frame...all was looking good until the big vanish. As you know the phones are gone, and the P4 (Peloton Sport) office has been closed, the website rolls over to fondriestbici in Italy (which hasnt been updated in ages). Will A left no news about what was going on in Colorado. My frame was returned to Italy and has been there for nearly a year. No Italian numbers work...

Obviously the USA operation has folded, and Im betting money the entire ship is/has sunk Im sad to say...and I want my frame back!

tc


----------



## lulu1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Thank you for the information, I was thinking seriously to buy one. Some store said that it's not a problem but I realise they are wrong.


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

*Fondriest*

The guys at Adrenaline Bikes here in California is(was) the top selling shop for Fondriest frames. I just spoke to them this week since they removed all things Fondriest from their website. They affirmed that they are out of business. Not good. Sweet frames. 
I also had the opportunity to speak with a couple of team members from "Paul Tracy" racing. They all have Fondriest frames. They said they were done, capute! 
My guess is poor managment and marketing. It would have been a different story if Cofidis would have stuck with Lance. Remember! Confidis team ran Fondriest bikes. Oh well. Who would have figured on Lance becoming bionic after his recovery:mad2: .


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Bummer. I've sure been happy with my P4. I put it up for sale last year, but luckily I regained my senses in time. I own a Top Level as well. Can't be any happier with them. This is sad news about Fondriest.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh, dang! I love my Carb Level, but the sales just weren't there! The carbon frames were the most beautiful on Earth, too. Quality is quality, but marketing is king....

*But wait!!! Fondriest may not be gone, yet!*

Apparently, the company has been purchsed by Torpado Bici, a company that has been around since 1895, and claims that it will continue the Fondriest legacy of advanced technology and unmatched beauty:

http://www.torpado.com/

The two companies link to each other on their respective websites.

We must simply hope! 

--Dino


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

In addition to Cofidis, Lampre road them a few years back....


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

look how they still are in business:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

*Oh, Daddy!*

Details! We want details! It looks something like a Fondriest, but is the tradition of quality upheld? When and where did you see this??? Do tell!


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

Italophile said:


> Details! We want details! It looks something like a Fondriest, but is the tradition of quality upheld? When and where did you see this??? Do tell!


the bike could be seen at eurobike 2006. i have no further details, just the picture.


----------



## specbiker (Dec 6, 2006)

*fondriest derailure hanger*

I just bought a status plus and I am looking for a spare derailure hanger for it. I was wonderig if anyone would have ideas on where to find one now that the U.S. dealer has closed. 

Thanks, 
Paul Hosmanek


----------



## LookNoHands! (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.fondriestbici.com/ :smile5:


----------

